# Ebay Item 270015903896



## nepman (May 26, 2006)

Mine for $9.95 US. Well outlined seconds track, nice Romans dial (weakness of mine), and larger than some-almost a modern size.

Probably go on a brown Bund-these look enough like trench watches to me that Bunds seem like naturals for them.

The band will cost more than the watch-so it goes.

Are these older Pobedas (both of my current ones are 2004s) set up for 16 mm bands or 18s?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

nepman said:


> Mine for $9.95 US. Well outlined seconds track, nice Romans dial (weakness of mine), and larger than some-almost a modern size.
> 
> Probably go on a brown Bund-these look enough like trench watches to me that Bunds seem like naturals for them.
> 
> ...


I have a number of '50's Pobedas, and all are 16mm. Yours _may _ be 18, as it's a larger watch...Really nice watches IMHO.

regards


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

At that price you cannot go wrong!

Very unusual one and nice of course...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I just hope it turns up, zero feedbacker from the Ukraine. Good luck!


----------



## nepman (May 26, 2006)

Calculated risk on the seller-the bid wasn't much, so the risk is just that amount of money.

I noticed that the feedback was zippatron, too.


----------

